# DCC for Lionel?



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

Is it practical to install DCC into one of my Lionel O27 type engines? Or should I just buy a new engine with some command control system already installed? Any suggestions on which system? Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

DCC does not work for Lionel very well.
Go with Trainmaster Command Control(TMCC)
Or a Lionel Legacy Control System


----------



## wnewbury (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info! 

Would it work to install a "commander" from The Electric RR Co. into my engine? Or is there a better way? I assume I would need the TMCC power supply and controller gizmo from Lionel?


----------

